# Unreal Tournament 2004



## yogi for peace (Mar 4, 2005)

Unreal 2004 comes with a linux distribution - and I want to install it on My Mac OS X machine. It has a file called linux-installer.sh and I am able to run that via the command line - says it is unpacking and extracting - then it goes back to the prompt and nothing happens. From what I have read it should open up a user agreement.

SO - I am wondering if anyone has tried to install this program on OS X and if it will work, or if you are good at the unix/linux level on OS X maybe I could get some help as I am somewhat new to that realm.

THanks!


----------



## davidbrit2 (Mar 4, 2005)

Okay, first of all, there's no way you're going to get the Linux version of the program running on OS X, period. So don't even bother worrying yourself over that. However, you _might_ be able to use the data files from the Linux version with the Mac version of the program. In other words, download the OS X demo version package, install that, and then replace the data files with the ones from the Linux full version. I don't have UT2004, but aren't the data files the .pak ones or something like that? Or am I thinking Quake?


----------



## Viro (Mar 4, 2005)

Your thinking Quake. I've never tried to do that with UT2004, but in theory, copying the files to the demo might work. But I'm sure the designers thought of that and have put in protection mechanisms to prevent people doing such things.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 4, 2005)

Umm....I was under the impression that there was a version of UT 2004 specifically for the Mac.  I remember playing it on OS X.  Why not just purchase the Mac version of UT and be done with it?  You'll be pulling your hair out if you try and run the Linux version (which is x86 only, so even Linux/ppc is out) on Mac OS X.


----------



## yogi for peace (Mar 7, 2005)

ya just sux cuz i have the pc/linux version already and didn't want to go buy another cd for my PowerBook. oh well. thanks for the input! hehe


----------



## Viro (Mar 7, 2005)

Complain to epic. Blizzard includes the Mac installers with all their PC games.


----------

